# Platelet donation?



## Corry (Apr 1, 2008)

I got a thing in the mail from the Red Cross telling me that when they tested my blood after my last donation a few weeks ago, they found that I had a high platelet count, and I am eligable for platelet donation.....have any of you ever done this?  

What does it involve?  More specifically, is it more painful or will there be a higher risk of my passing out than when I just donate whole blood?  

...cuz, I sorta pretty much passed out this last time.  I'm not going to let it stop me from giving again, but I'm more cautious than before.


----------



## Christina (Apr 1, 2008)

i have never done it myself but i have known people to do it,
&& they say it is slightly painful

i found this for side effects, but that those are not always experienced :

Occasional side effects of the donation of platelets include tingling, chills, slight nausea, bruising, fatigue, and dizziness. Frequently while donating your lips may begin to tingle; the techs usually keep a supply of calcium antacid tablets close by because the anticoagulant works by binding to the calcium in your blood. Since calcium is used in the operation of the nervous system, nerve-ending-dense areas (like your lips) are suscepible to the tingling. Usually chewing a handful of antacid tablets will raise calcium levels and relieve the tingling. Bruising may also occur. Fatigue and dizziness are generally not as common after donating platelets as it is after donating blood because you get your red blood cells back.



and i know where i am at, even our blood supply for certain bloods are only down to barely a day's worth left and that supplies for all the hospitals in the area. They're begging people in the newspaper to donate, so they are prob trying to get anyone to donate anything, anywhere.


----------



## Corry (Apr 2, 2008)

I've read all of that stuff, actually....I would just like to get a personal account of what it's like.  

It would ease my slight fears more than an anonymous account.


----------



## Christina (Apr 2, 2008)

i could understand that, have you tried look up reviews from people on the company doing the procedure?


sorry i couldnt help, hope ya find all the answer, and a personal account!


----------



## Corry (Apr 2, 2008)

It's the American Red Cross.  

I've been reading for the last hour, I just wanted to know if anyone here could give me a personal account.  

I really want to do it but I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 2, 2008)

Corry - I've donated platelets about 50 times. It takes longer than a regular blood donation, because the blood is put through a centrifuge where they separate out what they want, and they put the rest back in.  Due to new machines at the blood donor clinic, it now takes about an hour rather than the 2 hours it used to take. From the donor's point of view, the procedure isn't much different than a whole blood donation, other than you're lying there longer. To pass the time, they usually have DVD movies for you to pick from and watch, or you can bring a book/magazine.  I've had none of the side effects other than tingling lips and chills (they bring you a blanket and put a hot water bottle in your hand to warm you).  I'm donating again on Friday.


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep what Antarctican said.

IV's in both arms, one to take the blood out and them taking the platelets out and then the blood coming back in the other arm, so for about 2 hours you can't more your arms. But you aren't as weak as you are from a blood donation afterwards. All and all not a painful or bad experience. Just plan to be immobile for 2 hours.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^ lockwood81 ... my local clinic hasn't used the 2 arms method for several years now. They use one arm, one needle. And the recent faster centrifuges means the process is much quicker. One guy was done in 37 minutes (although that's unusually fast).


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh sorry, it is probably different now...it was a few years ago when I gave regularly...now I just do blood.  Sorry for any misinformation in my previous post.


----------



## Corry (Apr 2, 2008)

I typed a whole response out earlier on my iPhone, and it didn't go through.  Hmph.  

Anyway, the pamphlet they sent me didn't say much, but it did say it would take an hour and a half to two hours.


----------

